# Unsafe driving



## rginfiniti17 (Feb 4, 2020)

So here’s one to remember 
If I rate a terrible passenger at one star which I occasionally do, (very late, rude and so on and so forth) the rider can see his ratings drop and can easily point the source… thus he/she would obviously want to ‘return a favor’ in trying to rate me badly…but Uber doesn’t consider their bad rating if the driver reported /complained first - therefore the rider now goes on the offense and in effort to get even somehow (which now happened to me twice) he/she would flat out lie and report unsafe driving, one which could be easily proven false with my dash-cam (I have no traffic tickets and a clean record) 
However, when I called Uber and tried to submit my dash cam for review do to explain my side they wanted nothing to do with looking into it

What if anything can one do to negate such rider’s malice?
Thus rating system is getting on my nerves and I’m seriously considering a black car service work instead if this headache


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

There's nothing you can do.

Remember: it's the passengers that pay the bills, not the drivers.

Drivers are a liability. Passengers are the asset.

You didn't figure this out after your entire life went through a background security check as a driver, but passengers can hand a $50 bill to a gas station clerk to put money on a prepaid Uber card, and 5 minutes later they're in the backseat of your car at 2am on Chicago's east (or is it west? south? north?) side, their name is "fuggwhipipo", they have a 5 star rating, and want to go thru the taco bell drive thru?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I know the fix. 
STOP WORRYING ABOUT RATINGS 
On uber tests type stop. Never look at there emails . Drive pax. Cash out daily and a large fare .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rginfiniti17 said:


> So here’s one to remember
> If I rate a terrible passenger at one star which I occasionally do, (very late, rude and so on and so forth) the rider can see his ratings drop and can easily point the source… thus he/she would obviously want to ‘return a favor’ in trying to rate me badly…but Uber doesn’t consider their bad rating if the driver reported /complained first - therefore the rider now goes on the offense and in effort to get even somehow (which now happened to me twice) he/she would flat out lie and report unsafe driving, one which could be easily proven false with my dash-cam (I have no traffic tickets and a clean record)
> However, when I called Uber and tried to submit my dash cam for review do to explain my side they wanted nothing to do with looking into it
> 
> ...


Repeat after me

"Smollett" 

As in I will Smollett the **** out of any Pax I think might complain.

Wash rinse and repeat


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Repeat after me
> 
> "Smollett"
> 
> ...


Do not 1 star.

Smollett.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Remember: it's the passengers that pay the bills, not the drivers.
> 
> Drivers are a liability. Passengers are the asset.


You're correct, and thus Uber should be prosecuted for lying to the SEC among other charges.

Check Uber's IPO docs and you'll see they clearly state that the DRIVERS are their CUSTOMERS, and as such are ASSETS to Uber and not liabilities. NOWHERE does Uber refer to the pax as their customers.

The whole world can see with their "lying" eyes that the emperor (Uber) is buck naked and yet the world pretends the emperor is fully clothed.

The question is how much longer will the world pretend. Uber's hope is that the robocars will be ready BEFORE the world stops pretending.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

running a money losing business with a broken business model causes one to compromise their ethics in order to survive.

This is the way of things at present. You either bend that system to work for you, or look for another line of work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Here's the fundamental problem.

8% of US citizens are convicted felons.

That means that every 1/12.5 people in the US is a convicted felon. Now some of them are in prison but less than you would expect.

So let's say.. Ehh... A bunch of them are in prison.

This puts us in a real world situation where 1/20 people you run into is a convicted felon. Worse if you're in bad parts of town.

People will screw you over.


The same assholes who run out without paying their cab fare, well with fewer taxis on the road they switched to uber. They screw uber drivers over in a slightly different way. They falsely report drivers to get a free ride.

Now the thing is... uber's method of investigating these reports seems to be to... not actually investigate them. Instead they count the number of serious complaints and at a certain threshold they fire you without having investigated any of them.

I had a drunk driving accusation levied against me on uber and nothing was actually investigated. I didn't have to report to an ER to get my blood drawn, I didn't have to pull over and have a company official give me a sobriety test. My dash camera wasn't reviewed... 

I'm 100% convinced that my drunk driving accusation wasn't investigated in any way shape or form.


Combine these three details together and you get...


It's only a matter of time until you get enough false reports levied against you that you get fired.


How long I have no idea, but the more often you work bad parts of town the faster it happens.

All you can do is quit, or drive until you get canned.


Me?

I drive part time for a cab company that actually _*investigates*_ these serious complaints.

Drunk driving?

Pull over and wait for the company safety officer. Do a breathalyzer when he arrives and a FSB. Then the company safety officer reviews the cabs dash camera for any dangerous driving. Total elapsed time? an hour or so.

Unsafe driving is exactly the same thing btw.

That's how a company needs to investigate these issues, because anything else other than immediately firing the driver is a huge liability.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rginfiniti17 said:


> Thus rating system is getting on my nerves


LOL, relax bud. Have a drink!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Here's the fundamental problem.
> 
> 8% of US citizens are convicted felons.
> 
> ...


8% seems high. Not necessarily challenging this figure, perhaps I am naive, but I am curious about the source.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The 8% is based on voter eligibility. So prolly pretty close to accurate... 

Depending on what conspiracy theories you describe to anyway.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> 8% seems high. Not necessarily challenging this figure, perhaps I am naive, but I am curious about the source.


University of Georgia sociology study.

You just have to look it up, Mr. Cuomo. It was less characters typed into search bar, than what you typed to dispute the statistic here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> University of Georgia sociology study.
> 
> You just have to look it up, Mr. Cuomo. It was less characters typed into search bar, than what you typed to dispute the statistic here.


Don't tell people about Google


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

rginfiniti17 said:


> …but Uber doesn’t consider their bad rating if the driver reported /complained first ..


Can others comment on whether this statement is accurate? I have always assumed a 1* to a rider is to anticipate a 1* back. Not a correct concern?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

CaptainToo said:


> Can others comment on whether this statement is accurate? I have always assumed a 1* to a rider is to anticipate a 1* back. Not a correct concern?


People will one star you even if you did nothing wrong because they had a one shity ass day and they want people to feel their misery.

Some Riders are such assholes that they can figure out who gave them the one-star because they don't use the service as much and some people do, and able to retaliate with a 1-star because they are able to change the rating.

Most veteran drivers or people who know what's going on here will tell you the exact same thing, don't worry about your ratings just drive.


----------

